# Happy Fathers Day! Enjoy a cup of Coffee! How to Brew Coffee Without a Coffee Maker



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

How to Brew Coffee Without a Coffee Maker

I have a confession. My day doesn't begin until I've had my first cup of coffee. Until that happens, I'm a zombie. The caffeine gets me going for the day. It's not just the caffeine, though. It's a habit, a ritual I go through every morning that gives my day direction.

Occasionally, however, I find myself waking up in a place without a coffee maker. It could be camping in the great outdoors. It could be at a friend or family member's house who doesn't drink coffee. It even happened in my own home last year, when my Chemex maker was knocked over and shattered.

Thankfully, coffee can still be brewed without any kind of maker or contraption. In fact, it's surprisingly easy to make a great cup without a coffee maker.

Brewing Coffee With No Filter | The Art of Manliness


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

This is a relevant post to me, as I sit on my deck with 'a cuppa'. Thanks U-Cake.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I too am on my first pot of coffee right now , been up sense 0430. looking out over the work land Dog at my feet. I can brew ranger coffee well trained at that task. However if you touch my Made in USA Bunn coffee maker you will get hurt.
One of the things I miss sometimes about the Army the 30 cup chrome pot bubbling away in the TOC or on the hood of the gunship plugged into the inverter .
Duty knew how long it took to brew to the second and made sure it was finishing just as I walked in.
Some of you may understand that , these are the things I think about when I smell the fresh brewing coffee.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

To all the fathers on the board: Happy fathers day! Enjoy it. You earned it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Made wife breakfast this morning. With out her I would not be a father


----------



## spiritseeker83 (Mar 16, 2015)

Could do egg coffee. Mix egg white with the grounds, add to the hot water, scoop off when done.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

spiritseeker83 said:


> Could do egg coffee. Mix egg white with the grounds, add to the hot water, scoop off when done.


Hey then you can eat the whites coffee with eggs!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Happy father's day to all. Got up at 5:45, took the dogs outside while the coffee was brewing. 
Fed the dogs and got my first cup of nectar and went outside with the dogs again. Bright and
sunny, temp was about 80F. Birds were chirping, and the quail were calling. Another day in 
paradise if you can handle 100+.
Wife even included a Hundred $$$ toward next firearm purchase. So many choices, so little
time.


----------



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

For my taste, the best coffee is made without a filter; french pressed. Chemex drip method is a close second. I also do have a special place for Bosnian "Kafa" made in a Dzezva.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Have a joyous father's day.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Coffee, sourdough french toast with cinnamon and maple syrup. And it was made with my cheddar sourdough bread.... mmmmmm smell that sourdough, sharp cheddar and maple!

The coffee takes the sweet taste out of my mouth but leaves the sourdough twang!


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

PaulS said:


> Coffee, sourdough french toast with cinnamon and maple syrup. And it was made with my cheddar sourdough bread.... mmmmmm smell that sourdough, sharp cheddar and maple!
> 
> The coffee takes the sweet taste out of my mouth but leaves the sourdough twang!


Paul, that sounds OUTSTANDING! Sourdough french toast with cinnamon and maple syrup. WOW!

As for coffee, I have my one large cup in the morning to kickstart my day. I don't care if it's a drip coffee maker, an old-fashioned percolator, or even instant coffee.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm not a coffee snob either. Coffee is one of my water substitutes. I drink decaf so no caffeine. The only thing caffeine ever did for me was help to empty my blatter. It doesn't wake me up or keep me awake. Fresh fruit in the morning does an excellent job of waking me up and set the mood for the day.

I should post the recipe for the cheddar sourdough loaf. It is SO easy and fairly quick to make (in the summer when the kitchen is warm). I will never be out of bread as long as I have wheat, salt and water.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

DadofTheFamily said:


> For my taste, the best coffee is made without a filter; french pressed. Chemex drip method is a close second. I also do have a special place for Bosnian "Kafa" made in a Dzezva.


Don't use unfiltered coffee if you have problems with cholesterol. It will make it worse.


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

I am a coffee drinker myself. its almost 4 am and just finished my first cup. I will have 3 or 4 more down, before I head to the gym at 6..and of course I will have a half of a cup for the road. I like my coffee hot, black and thick....just like my womens.......lol


----------



## trips-man (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm not a coffee drinker now, but after SHTF and everything else runs out - I might need that stimulant.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

You can make coffee without a hanky, french press or any other specialty pot, no filter needed, although you have to grind your beans much finer to the Turkish grind standard.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I've had many cups of "hobo coffee". Water in a tin cup, add coffee grounds and bring to a boil over hot fire coals. Add a splash of cold water after to settle the grounds and enjoy. The last few sip can be gritty though.


----------

